# Edward Scissorhands now available in full score



## MikeH (Mar 16, 2013)

Just in case anyone missed the announcement in the other thread:

http://www.omnimusicpublishing.com/


And FYI there are other complete scores fully engraved and ready to go if this one sells well, so if you're at all interested in this becoming a trend you should buy it!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Mar 16, 2013)

MikeH @ Sat Mar 16 said:


> Just in case anyone missed the announcement in the other thread:
> 
> http://www.omnimusicpublishing.com/
> 
> ...



Give me one by Howard Shore or James Newton Howard and we have a deal.


----------



## midi_controller (Mar 16, 2013)

This is the greatest thing EVER! Just ordered mine. If you guys want more full film scores, this is the place to start! Show them they CAN make a profit here!

Perfect choice though, at least for me. This was the score that made me fall in love with film music. I'm just so damn excited!


----------



## windshore (Mar 16, 2013)

EastWest Lurker @ 3/16/2013 said:


> Give me one by Howard Shore or James Newton Howard and we have a deal.



+1!


----------



## lux (Mar 16, 2013)

> • Available only in the US & Canada •



:(


----------



## Guy Bacos (Mar 16, 2013)

Nice, that's a beautiful score.


----------



## Studio E (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks for posting this. I'm really thrilled about this actually. This was a game changer for me when I heard this.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Mar 16, 2013)

midi_controller @ Sat Mar 16 said:


> This is the greatest thing EVER! Just ordered mine. If you guys want more full film scores, this is the place to start! Show them they CAN make a profit here!
> 
> Perfect choice though, at least for me. This was the score that made me fall in love with film music. I'm just so damn excited!



John Williams has literally dozens of scores available.

@MikeH - thanks for reposting my link.


----------



## midi_controller (Mar 16, 2013)

Peter Alexander @ Sat Mar 16 said:


> John Williams has literally dozens of scores available.



Yeah, but did you notice that this is the WHOLE score? Not just selections or whatnot, but all 37 cues! I don't think I've ever seen that before. Plus the price is fantastic.


----------



## Blakus (Mar 16, 2013)

Wish I could get this in Australia!


----------



## Peter Alexander (Mar 16, 2013)

midi_controller @ Sat Mar 16 said:


> Peter Alexander @ Sat Mar 16 said:
> 
> 
> > John Williams has literally dozens of scores available.
> ...



I did notice. That's why I posted it in the other thread.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Mar 16, 2013)

Blakus @ Sat Mar 16 said:


> Wish I could get this in Australia!



I'll sell it to you for $150.


----------



## trumpoz (Mar 16, 2013)

Guy Bacos @ Sun Mar 17 said:


> Blakus @ Sat Mar 16 said:
> 
> 
> > Wish I could get this in Australia!
> ...



Unfortunately Guy you are not too far off the mark if this were sold in Australia :x


----------



## synergy543 (Mar 16, 2013)

No longer relavent


----------



## Guy Bacos (Mar 16, 2013)

But I'll through in a pair of scissors.


----------



## synapse21 (Mar 16, 2013)

Just bought it - one of my favorite scores.


----------



## dannthr (Mar 16, 2013)

Bought it!

But Mike, I accidentally put the wrong address for shipping, anything I can do?

Cheers,
- Dan


----------



## MikeH (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh, I'm not affiliated with the company- just passing along the info! There's a contact form at the bottom of that website...maybe just send them a message?


----------



## dannthr (Mar 17, 2013)

Darn, wellp, sent them a note, it's the weekend though, so who knows.


----------



## Tino Danielzik (Mar 17, 2013)

I wrote an E-Mail and here is the answer from Omni:


Dear Tino,

There's no plan for digital versions. 

Concerning worldwide, getting the rights for that were too expensive, especially since I'm paying for all this myself. Just want to test the waters before making it available outside US & Canada.

The interest has been impressive, but so far the sales have been surprisingly poor, considering how many people seem to want this material.

Unless there's more interest, there will be no financial way to afford gaining worldwide permission to sell this material.

Sorry for the bad news.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Mar 17, 2013)

Steve Bartek, deserves great credit, fantastic job with the orchestration.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Mar 17, 2013)

It is indeed a lovely score with terrific orchestration that works great with the film.

I would not spend the money on it ONLY because I hear nothing in the score that makes me say "Hmmm, I wonder how they did that".

But for people with less score study under their belt, it would be a terrific purchase.


----------



## dannthr (Mar 20, 2013)

I received it today!

It's really nicely engraved so far--I was worried that it would be difficult to read due to the 9x12 size, but the printers did a nice job, and everything looks finely detailed and easy to read.

I bought this score for two reasons: 

I wanted something besides JW scores in my own collection.

I want something besides JW scores for people to buy.

I'm happy to support the cause because we need so much more of this sort of thing! I've got my fingers crossed that support will pick up!



Jay--I often feel the same way and I didn't expect to find anything surprising--but I've got 4 words for you:

11 measure whirlytube sustain.


----------



## midi_controller (Mar 20, 2013)

EastWest Lurker @ Sun Mar 17 said:


> I would not spend the money on it ONLY because I hear nothing in the score that makes me say "Hmmm, I wonder how they did that".
> 
> But for people with less score study under their belt, it would be a terrific purchase.



But...it's Edward Scissorhands! It's not about being able to hear what they did, it's about owning the freaking conductor's score to Edward Scissorhands! You should buy it anyway...actually everyone should! I want more of these kinds of scores damnit!


----------



## Hicks (Mar 20, 2013)

Is someone can buy one for me and post it to France (or even better, does anyone plan to take some holiday to Paris, Beer offered o-[][]-o )


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Mar 20, 2013)

midi_controller @ Wed Mar 20 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Sun Mar 17 said:
> 
> 
> > I would not spend the money on it ONLY because I hear nothing in the score that makes me say "Hmmm, I wonder how they did that".
> ...



I have less love for that film than many people have, including my daughter. I think Depp is great, but the film is only so-so.

Come to think of it, that is pretty much how I feel about all the Tim Burton films.


----------



## mikebarry (Mar 20, 2013)

got my copy - it is wonderful. 

Danny is terribly creative - some of the things in here are so wonderfully abnormal.


----------



## Farkle (Mar 20, 2013)

mikebarry @ Wed Mar 20 said:


> got my copy - it is wonderful.
> 
> Danny is terribly creative - some of the things in here are so wonderfully abnormal.



Second that, Mike Barry!

My score came on Tuesday... I'm neglecting my daughter tonight, so I can sit in the living room with the CD on, following with the score.

Jay, with all respect, I am finding that there are some really interesting gestures and orchestrational techniques that Danny/Steve Bartek do, that are very "not normal", but sound fantastic.

I absolutely understand, the film is definitely not for everyone, and it's very quirky, and Danny's score may not be the most "innovative". But, damn, does it grab me emotionally, and from a compositional standpoint, it's got some amazing gestures and transitions!

Great stuff, please keep these scores coming!

Mike


----------



## jaredcowing (Mar 20, 2013)

EastWest Lurker @ Sat Mar 16 said:


> Give me one by Howard Shore or James Newton Howard and we have a deal.



If you're interested in James Newton Howard, and I see your location is set to Los Angeles, I'd suggest checking out his archive at USC. Most, if not all of his film scores (and some instrument parts) are archived there. You can't take them out of course, but they're there for study! Check it out: http://www.usc.edu/libraries/finding_aids/records/finding_aid.php?fa=0075 (http://www.usc.edu/libraries/finding_ai ... hp?fa=0075)

Libraries are an extremely useful tool for musicians! If you want scores, they have 'em!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Mar 20, 2013)

Farkle @ Wed Mar 20 said:


> Jay, with all respect, I am finding that there are some really interesting gestures and orchestrational techniques that Danny/Steve Bartek do, that are very "not normal", but sound fantastic.



Never said there were not, just said that if I needed to, I am confident I could figure them out, but given what I am called to write nowadays, it is not a likely scenario. Certainly no disrespect intended to Messrs Elfman and Bartek.

It is hard for me to be emotionally involved in a score when I am not in the pictyre.

I remember going to see "The Nightmare Before Christmas" with my wife and daughter. 45 minutes in, they asked, "What do you think."

I said, "It is very creative, very original, when the hell is it over?"

Bored the living crap out of me.


----------



## Farkle (Mar 20, 2013)

Hah! Well spoken, Jay, and I understand now what you meant from the earlier post. Thank you for the clarification.

I can also completely understand the story you just posted. First, it's pretty darn funny! 

And second, I can totally see that. Burton's films have this scenic, visual quality that is beautiful, but if he lets the story get away from him, the film's narrative just goes AWOL.

I felt the same way about "Big Fish". Loved the visuals, great acting, music was excellent. Story (or lack thereof) drove me nuts.

Mike


----------



## synergy543 (Mar 23, 2013)

Nice score...except, after page 29, ALL pages are upside down!

Did this happen to anyone else? Or is it just a fluke with my copy?

Greg

*EDIT* - Swift reply from the publisher (late Saturday night!) who is offering to take care of it. 

Way to go Omni Music!


----------



## pkm (Mar 23, 2013)

synergy543 @ Sat Mar 23 said:


> Nice score...except, after page 29, ALL pages are upside down!
> 
> Did this happen to anyone else? Or is it just a fluke with my copy?
> 
> Greg



Not me!


----------

